Ask HN: What do you use for making webservices in Java? - aryamaan
======
jcahill84
At schezzle ([https://schezzle.com](https://schezzle.com)) we use Spring. If
you don't want to go the whole DI IoC path, just use Jersey (JAX-RS) directly.
Dropwizard isn't a bad implementation either, but can be a bit verbose. Check
out swagger for docs as well.

------
t90fan
Spring (normal or boot) MVC, mostly.

Or Jax-RS/Jax-WS with Jersey/CXF/whatever, if you want to stick to standard EE
technologies.

95% of our stuff is Java/Spring (big SOA, banking sector). ESB/Gateway is
normally Mule or Camel.

~~~
chebum
do you have experience with other stacks (e.g. Play, Node, Ruby)? What's your
experience with them?

~~~
t90fan
We used Python with Django (and django-rest-framework) in my old (non-
financial) shop, and it was fine.

------
scalesolved
We're moving away from the Play! Framework to Spring Boot as we were porting
and using more and more Spring based libraries in our codebase.

Below is pretty much a default list of dependencies for every web service.

* Spring boot

* Lombok

* Javaslang

* Feign

* WireMock

* RestAssured

* AssertJ/Junit/Mockito

------
mulrian
Spring Boot is the way everything is going for us these days.

~~~
t90fan
+1 for spring boot.

I dont use the rest repositories/hateos stuff much.

But mvc/data/security, are solid.

The netflix cloud stuff is really nice too, for circuit
breaking/routing/discovery.

------
BjoernKW
Spring Boot.

